# some boarded up windows



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

ditched the cardboard strips from last year and threw these together in about 2 hours yesterday, made of pallet wood and some sheet rock screws. I used some trimmed conduit retaining straps to hook onto the window... darkened the wood with some stain.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

looking good


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

That's a great look. And a beautiful house to affix them too. Good going.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Great job there NickG! We just did the same thing. I was trying to use the foam insulation strips, but the dang paint just would not stick (don't know why, but that's a whole different story)
Hubby decided to do the same thing as you with the hooks over the vinyl trim around the window and it worked out great! No nail holes into the house and they have stayed put!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I don't have windows like that or it would have been a great solution for me. Nice job overcoming that challenge!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Great idea for the connection. Those look good.


----------



## volunteerguy (Sep 30, 2007)

I did the same thing last year...also painted "Danger" "Beware" and "Ghosts Inside" on them...they look great...I have pics in one of my posts on them. Looks great!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice addition to the house!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

very effective and simple good work


----------

